# Καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΠΑΤΙΝΑΖ – ΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ
sakafiora, 5/2/2008
http://sakafiora.wordpress.com/category/art/page/11/
Χωρίς διασταύρωση. Οι μεταφραστές ευχαριστούν πολύ για την καλή δουλειά.


Τι είναι το τετραπλό τόλουπ; Τι είναι το τριπλό άξελ; Τι είναι η πιρουέτα Μπίλμαν;

Αν κάθε φορά που παρακολουθείτε καλλιτεχνικό πατινάζ αναρωτιέστε «τι είναι αυτά που μας τσαμπουνάς, ρε Κωστάλα;”, τότε βρίσκεστε στο σωστό ποστ.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : ΜΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΑΣ. (ΓΙΑ ΠΑΓΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΛΟΓΟΣ, ΑΜΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΠΑΓΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ.) 

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη (δεν είμαι αθλητής ή προπονητής, μια απλή φίλαθλος είμαι), σας παρουσιάζω μια δόκιμη ορολογία, ανοιχτή σε διορθώσεις :


*Ατομικό ανδρών:* Αγώνας καλλιτεχνικού πατινάζ. Ο διαγωνιζόμενος είναι ένας και είναι άνδρας.

*Σύντομο πρόγραμμα (short program):* Το πρώτο πρόγραμμα που δίνει ο αθλητής, διάρκειας 2 λεπτών και 50 δευτερολέπτων, μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να παρουσιάσει κάποιες υποχρεωτικές φιγούρες και άλματα.

*Ελεύθερο πρόγραμμα (free skating):* Το δεύτερο πρόγραμμα που δίνει ο αθλητής, διάρκειας 4,5 λεπτών. Δεν υπάρχουν υποχρεωτικά άλματα ή φιγούρες. Νικητής είναι ο διαγωνιζόμενος που μαζεύει συνολικά την υψηλότερη βαθμολογία.

*Ατομικό γυναικών:* Αγώνας καλλιτεχνικού πατινάζ. Η διαγωνιζόμενη είναι μία και είναι γυναίκα.

*Σύντομο πρόγραμμα (short program):* Το πρώτο πρόγραμμα που δίνει η αθλήτρια, διάρκειας 2 λεπτών και 50 δευτερολέπτων, μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να παρουσιάσει κάποιες υποχρεωτικές φιγούρες και άλματα.

*Ελεύθερο πρόγραμμα (free skating):* Το δεύτερο πρόγραμμα που δίνει η αθλήτρια, διάρκειας 4 λεπτών. Δεν υπάρχουν υποχρεωτικά άλματα ή φιγούρες. Νικήτρια είναι η διαγωνιζόμενη που συγκεντρώνει συνολικά την υψηλότερη βαθμολογία.

*Pair skating (ζευγάρια):* Αγώνας καλλιτεχνικού πατινάζ. Οι διαγωνιζόμενοι είναι δύο, ένας άνδρας και μια γυναίκα.

*Σύντομο πρόγραμμα (short program):* Το πρώτο πρόγραμμα που δίνουν οι αθλητές, διάρκειας 2 λεπτών και 50 δευτερολέπτων, μέσα στο οποίο πρέπει να παρουσιάσουν κάποιες υποχρεωτικές συγχρονισμένες φιγούρες και συγχρονισμένα άλματα.

*Ελεύθερο πρόγραμμα (free skating):* Το δεύτερο πρόγραμμα που δίνουν οι αθλητές, διάρκειας 4 λεπτών. Δεν υπάρχουν υποχρεωτικά άλματα ή φιγούρες. Νικητής είναι το ζευγάρι που θα συγκεντρώσει συνολικά τη μεγαλύτερη βαθμολογία.

*Ice dancing (χορός στον πάγο):* Χορός που παρουσιάζεται από ζευγάρι, χωρίς άλματα και με περιορισμό στα σηκώματα (lifts).

*Compulsory dance (υποχρεωτικός χορός):* Το πρώτο πρόγραμμα που δίνει το ζευγάρι. Οι υποχρεωτικοί χοροί είναι American waltz, Argentine Tango, Austrian waltz, Blues, Cha Cha Congelado, European waltz, Finnstep, Fourteenstep, Foxtrot, Golden Waltz, Kilian, Midnight blues, Paso Doble, Quickstep, Ravensburger waltz, Rhumba, Rocker foxtrot, Silver samba, Starlight Waltz, Tango, Tango Romantica, Viennese waltz, Westminster waltz, Yankee polka. Τη μουσική τη διαλέγουν οι κριτές.

*Original dance (πρωτότυπος χορός).* Σ’αυτό το πρόγραμμα οι διαγωνιζόμενοι διαλέγουν τη μουσική τους, αφού οι κριτές αποφασίσουν το ρυθμό. Για παράδειγμα το 2006-2007 ο ρυθμός ήταν tango.

*Free dance (ελεύθερος χορός).* Οι αθλητές διαλέγουν μουσική, είδος, ρυθμό, ύφος. Η διάρκεια του προγράμματος είναι 4 λεπτά συν πλην 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Νικητής είναι το ζευγάρι που θα συγκεντρώσει τη συνολικά μεγαλύτερη βαθμολογία.

*Salchow (σάλχο).* [σνίκελ: Από το όνομα Σουηδού πατινέρ. Προφέρεται σάλκαοου.] O αθλητής πατινάρει προς τα εμπρός με το δεξί κρατώντας το αριστερό πόδι στον αέρα μπροστά. Μετά κατεβάζει το αριστερό πόδι λυγισμένο στον πάγο ενώ πάει το δεξί στον αέρα και προς τα πίσω. Πηδάει με το στήθος προς τα εμπρός και, μετά τις περιστροφές, προσγειώνεται με το δεξί πόδι στον πάγο ενώ το αριστερό πάει πίσω στον αέρα. Συνήθως γίνεται με τριπλή ή τετραπλή περιστροφή (τριπλό ή τετραπλό σάλχο). Το πρώτο τετραπλό σάλχο έχει παρουσιαστεί από τους Li Chengjiang (στο ατομικό ανδρών των Τεσσάρων Ηπείρων το 2001), Miki Ando (ατομικό γυναικών στο Junior Grand Prix το 2002) και Tiffany Vise & Derek Trent (ζευγάρια στο Eric Bompard Trophee το 2007). Το άλμα πήρε το όνομά του από τον Ulrich Salchow, τον πρώτο αθλητή που το επιχείρησε το 1909. 

*Toe loop (τόλουπ).* Ο αθλητής πατινάρει προς τα εμπρός με το δεξί ενώ το αριστερό πόδι είναι σηκωμένο πίσω. Μετά, χτυπώντας το αριστερό πόδι στον πάγο σε σημείο αρκετά πιο πίσω από το δεξί, τινάζεται με το στήθος στον αέρα και, μετά τις περιστροφές προσγειώνεται με το δεξί ενώ το αριστερό πόδι πάει πίσω στον αέρα. Συνήθως γίνεται με τριπλή ή τετραπλή περιστροφή (τριπλό ή τετραπλό τόλουπ).Το πρώτο τετραπλό τόλουπ έχει παρουσιαστεί από τον Kurt Browning στο Παγκόσμιο του 1988. Στις γυναίκες ακόμα περιμένουμε το πρώτο επιτυχημένο τετραπλό. Το άλμα επιχείρησε πρώτος ο Bruce Mapes το 1920. 

*Loop (λουπ).* Ο αθλητής πατινάρει προς τα πίσω με σταυρωμένα και λυγισμένα τα πόδια (το αριστερό σταυρωμένο μπροστά από το δεξί). Μετά πηδάει σηκώνοντας το αριστερό και ταυτόχρονα πιέζοντας το δεξί στον πάγο, με τους ώμους προς τα εμπρός και περιστρέφεται έχοντας σταυρωμένα τα πόδια (όπως στην αρχή του άλματος). Προσγειώνεται με το δεξί ενώ το αριστερό πάει πίσω στον αέρα. Συνήθως γίνεται με διπλή ή τριπλή περιστροφή (διπλό ή τριπλό λουπ).Το πρώτο τριπλό λουπ έχει παρουσιαστεί από τον Dick Button στους Χειμερινούς Ολυμπιακούς του 1952 και από την Gaby Seyfert το 1968. 

*Flip (φλιπ).* Ο αθλητής πατινάρει με το αριστερό προς τα εμπρός ενώ το δεξί πόδι είναι ελεύθερο μπροστά. Χτυπώντας με το δεξί τον πάγο, σε σημείο πίσω από το αριστερό πόδι πηδάει. Μεταφέρει όλο το βάρος από το αριστερό στο δεξί πόδι το οποίο χτυπάει με δύναμη τον πάγο και τινάζει το κορμί προς τα πάνω. Μετά τις περιστροφές, προσγειώνεται στον πάγο με το δεξί ενώ το αριστερό πόδι πάει πίσω. Συνήθως γίνεται με διπλή ή τριπλή περιστροφή (διπλό ή τριπλό φλιπ).Το πρώτο φλιπ παρουσιάστηκε περίπου το 1930.Το πρώτο τριπλό φλιπ από τον Terry Kubicka το 1970 και από την Katarina Witt στο Πανευρωπαϊκό του 1981. 

*Lutz (λουτς). *Το λουτς μοιάζει με το φλιπ με τη διαφορά ότι στο λουτς η φορά είναι προς τα πίσω και μετά το χτύπημα στον πάγο ο αθλητής πηδάει με την πλάτη. Αυτό το κάνει και το δυσκολότερο από τα υπόλοιπα άλματα. Συνήθως γίνεται με διπλή ή τριπλή περιστροφή (διπλό ή τριπλό λουτς). Το πρώτο τριπλό λουτς παρουσιάστηκε από τον Donald Jackson στο Παγκόσμιο το 1962 και από την Denise Biellmann το 1978. Πήρε το όνομά του από τον Alois Lutz, τον πρώτο αθλητή που το παρουσίασε. 

*Axel (άξελ).* Το άξελ έχει μισή έξτρα περιστροφή στον αέρα επειδή ο αθλητής ξεκινά της περιστροφές πηδώντας προς τα μπρος. Ο αθλητής ξεκινά πατινάροντας προς τα πίσω με το δεξί πόδι, μετά αλλάζει και στηριζόμενος μόνο στο αριστερό, χτυπάει με την άκρη του παγοπέδιλου τον πάγο και τινάζεται προς τα πάνω φεύγοντας με το στήθος προς τα εμπρός. Φέρνει το αριστερό πόδι σε σχήμα σταυρού μπροστά από το δεξί (όπως στο λουπ) και, μετά τις περιστροφές, προσγειώνεται με το δεξί πόδι ενώ το αριστερό πάει πίσω στον αέρα. Συνήθως γίνεται με διπλή ή τριπλή περιστροφή (διπλό ή τριπλό άξελ).Το πρώτο τριπλό άξελ παρουσιάστηκε από τον Vern Taylor στο Παγκόσμιο το 1978, από την Midori Ito στο NHK Trophy το 1988 και από τους Rena Inoue & John Baldwin Jr στα ζευγάρια στους Χειμερινούς Ολυμπιακούς του 2006. Πήρε το όνομά του από τον Axel Paulsen που παρουσίασε πρώτος το άλμα το 1882. 

*Biellmann spin (πιρουέτα μπίλμαν).* Η πιρουέτα μπίλμαν είναι πιρουέτα στηριζόμενη στο ένα πόδι, ενώ το δεύτερο το κρατάει ο αθλητής και με τα δύο χέρια πάνω από το κεφάλι του και προς τα πίσω. Το σώμα βρίσκεται σε κυρτή θέση προς τα πίσω. Συνήθως παρουσιάζεται από γυναίκες αθλήτριες και φυσικά από τον Evgeni Plushenko. H φιγούρα πήρε το όνομά της από την Denise Biellmann, η οποία την πρωτοπαρουσίασε το 1970. Η Denise ξεσήκωσε τη φιγούρα από την συναθλήτριά της Κaren Iten, η οποία όμως δεν την παρουσίασε στο κοινό. Η Irina Slutskaya ήταν η πρώτη η οποία εκτέλεσε τη φιγούρα με αλλαγή ποδιού. 

*Camel spin (κάμελ σπιν).* Είναι η πιρουέτα κατά την οποία το ένα πόδι περιστρέφεται στον πάγο και το δεύτερο βρίσκεται σε κάθετη θέση δημιουργώντας το γράμμα Γ. 

*Throw jump (πεταχτό άλμα).* Παρουσιάζεται από τα ζευγάρια. Ο άνδρας βοηθάει σηκώνοντας τη γυναίκα στον αέρα και πετώντας την για να κάνει την είσοδό της στο άλμα. Το άλμα μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε από τα προαναφερθέντα. Τα πιο εύκολα πεταχτά άλματα είναι τα τόλουπ και σάλχο. Το πιο δύσκολο πεταχτό άλμα (πεταχτό τριπλό άξελ) έχει παρουσιαστεί από τους Rene Inoue & John Baldwin Jr στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του 2006. 

*Pair spin (περιστροφές).* Πιρουέτες που παρουσιάζονται συγχρονισμένα και από τους δύο αθλητές στα ζευγάρια. 

*Death spiral (σπιράλ του θανάτου).* Φιγούρα κατά την οποία ο άνδρας περιστρέφεται με λυγισμένα τα πόδια κρατώντας τη γυναίκα σε σχεδόν οριζόντια θέση προς τον πάγο. 

*Lift (λιφτ).* Φιγούρα κατά την οποία ο αθλητής σηκώνει την αθλήτρια πάνω από το κεφάλι του.
​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> ΑΜΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΠΑΓΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ.


Νοίκιασε ένα παγοδρόμιο να μη χρειάζεται και να φύγεις απ' το σπίτι σου.
http://www.icearena.gr/2009/10/15/construction-renting/
Αλλιώς, πάρε τον ηλεκτρικό και πετάξου μέχρι το Μαρούσι.
http://www.vres.gr/company.php?company_id=27035


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 13, 2009)

Ωραίο και ευχαριστώ. Οι επόμενοι αγώνες καλλιτεχνικού πατινάζ δεν θα είναι πια ίδιοι για μένα. 

Σ' έφαγα κουφάλα Κωστάλα!


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Τώρα μένει μόνο να μεταφράσουμε τη λίστα με τους χορούς, γιατί αργεντίνικο τανγκό ξέρω τι είναι, αλλά σε τι διαφέρει το βιεννέζικο από το αυστριακό βαλς δεν έχω ιδέα (πάντως σίγουρα ένας δάσκαλος ευρωπαϊκών χορών ξέρει).


----------

